

Ask HN: Best strategies for finding a living space in the valley? - lucky7id

I'm looking for any resources you guys may have to finding decent living spaces, that can also be used to work out of. Currently down in San Diego, finishing development on a project and looking to find seed capital, to get situated and launched. Any resources or information you guys have would be awesome, thanks!
======
mtdev
Unless you know people up here then your best bet is look for temporary
housing for a few weeks while you drive around and look for places via
craigslist/similar. Areas are notorious for having very high housing prices
for crappy places that just have a fresh coat of paint on them, so looking on
internet only without site visits is not a great option. I spent one month
looking for a place in Mountain View and found that renting a condo from an
owner turned out to be better all around than trying to find a suitable
apartment complex. Another problem is that decent housing is super competitive
here, a reasonable rental purchase will get replies almost immediately, so
owners will prefer to deal with local people than those farther away to close
the deal.

~~~
lucky7id
Thanks for the info! I was thinking of doing a 15-30 day Couch-surfing venture
to scope out the lay-of-the-land. I just want to get the best sense of what I
will be walking into before I actually get there. Any tips or tidbits will be
duly noted!

------
devs1010
I live in Santa Clara for a bit so I think I have an idea on this, honestly it
can be rather appalling how much housing goes for there, one of the main
problems there is that the geography of the bay area makes for a lot of
bottlenecks when commuting so it can be rather hard to commute very far on a
daily basis, I've never lived somewhere before where even the surface streets
would be completely clogged during rush hour. If you're open to renting a room
in a house or townhouse that may be your best bet to keep the cost reasonable,
even a half decent apartment starts at like $1400

